# Respiratory symptoms more likely with dual use



## Hooked (28/4/21)

*Respiratory symptoms more likely to develop when people use both e-cigarettes and tobacco cigarettes*
https://www.news-medical.net/news/2...both-e-cigarettes-and-tobacco-cigarettes.aspx
22 April 2021

"... 
. New research led by investigators at Massachusetts General Hospital (MGH) reveals that respiratory symptoms--such as cough and wheeze--are more likely to develop when people use both e-cigarettes and tobacco cigarettes together compared with using either one alone. The findings are published in the _American Journal of Respiratory and Critical Care Medicine_, the flagship journal of the American Thoracic Society.

The investigators analyzed information on 20,882 individuals aged 12 years and older in the Population Assessment of Tobacco and Health (PATH) Study, a U.S. nationally representative longitudinal survey.

The analyzed participants had no respiratory symptoms when surveyed in 2015-2016. When they were surveyed about one year later, respiratory symptoms were reported by 10.7% of those who did not use e-cigarettes or tobacco cigarettes, 11.8% of exclusive e-cigarette users, 17.1% of exclusive tobacco smokers, and 19.7% of dual users (those who both vaped e-cigarettes and smoked tobacco cigarettes). Dual users had a 1.9-times higher odds of developing respiratory symptoms compared with exclusive e-cigarette users and a 1.24-times higher odds compared with exclusive tobacco smokers.

The risk of new respiratory symptoms among individuals who vaped but did not smoke was not significantly higher than the risk among individuals who neither vaped nor smoked..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## MeltedOne (28/4/21)

I don't believe anything coming from America that's vape related anymore. Neither should anyone else.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (29/4/21)

Hooked said:


> *Respiratory symptoms more likely to develop when people use both e-cigarettes and tobacco cigarettes*
> https://www.news-medical.net/news/2...both-e-cigarettes-and-tobacco-cigarettes.aspx
> 22 April 2021
> 
> ...



Duh!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

